#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Выпускные яйца

## Буль

Только что вернулся от гостеприимных друзей, где, помимо всего прочего, с удивлением для себя узнал, что они не то, чтобы не готовят, а и слыхом не слыхивали о таком блюде, как выпускные яйца! Я позвонил нескольким другим знакомым -- они, оказывается, так же находятся в неведении от этого простого, но, с тем же, вкусного, питательного и заряжающего оптимизмом завтрака!

Хотите, я вам о нём расскажу?

----------

Odvulpa (10.09.2012), Pema Sonam (10.09.2012), SlavaR (10.09.2012), Won Soeng (10.09.2012), Вова Л. (10.09.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.09.2012), Кузьмич (10.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.09.2012), Фил (10.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2012), Чиффа (20.09.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Как-то в ресторане в Лондоне подали яйца, которые, как сказали, были сварены без скорлупы в воде с уксусом. Очевидно,это и есть выпускные (из скорлупы) яйца. Только, как такое возможно, мне не очень понятно. Расскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Won Soeng

Яйца пашот?
Я на завтрак, бывает, простую глазунью делаю. А если варю, то в скорлупе, чтобы сделать их всмятку. И ложечкой  :Smilie: 
Пашот ни разу не пробовал, с удовольствием узнаю хороший рецепт из надежных рук!

----------

Буль (27.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Яйца пашот?
> Я на завтрак, бывает, простую глазунью делаю. А если варю, то в скорлупе, чтобы сделать их всмятку. И ложечкой 
> Пашот ни разу не пробовал, с удовольствием узнаю хороший рецепт из надежных рук!


Пять минут назад доел яйца пашот  :Smilie: . Надо ж, какое совпадение!

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Бао! А я еще и фуагра не умею делать...

----------

Anthony (10.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Я знаю. У меня на выпускном такое было  :Big Grin:

----------

Bob (10.09.2012), Ho Shim (11.12.2012), Бертран Рододендронов (02.12.2013)

----------


## Anthony

А если серьезно... то из названия следует, что яйцы нужно выпускать в какую-либо жидкость? Чтобы они там расплылись и сварились?

----------


## Anthony

А я вот утку пекинскую готовлю, с утра пораньше. Только за неимением утки - в расход пошла курица  :Smilie: 
Это божественно.
Жаль фотоаппарата нету - научил бы.

----------


## Фил

> А если серьезно... то из названия следует, что яйцы нужно выпускать в какую-либо жидкость? Чтобы они там расплылись и сварились?


 Я слышал о таком, теоретически. Но практически никогда не пробовал, так что, ждем! Из первых рук!

----------


## Anthony

> Я слышал о таком, теоретически. Но практически никогда не пробовал, так что, ждем! Из первых рук!


Ну Вы чооо. Вот моя мама такие супы раньше варила. Просто яйцо разбивала и оно в вольном порядке расплывалось по супу.

----------

Фил (10.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

Сфотографировал процесс, но забыл фотоаппарат дома  :Frown:  Так что рецепт будет попозже, извините. Вообще, конечно, удивительно что о таком простом и вкусном блюде почти никто не знает. Порылся в интернете, нашёл кучу рецептов приготовления выпускных яиц, но они все какие-то... хм... странные. Апогеем моих поисков стало вот это видео, турецкий чылбыр:




То, что эта турчанка вытаскивает из кастрюли -- уже диетический шок, однако то, что она делает с яйцами после -- вообще за гранью добра и зла. Разве это можно съесть? Я не знаю что именно она говорит, но, похоже, она даёт рецепт молодым хозяйкам как сделать так, чтобы муж больше никогда не просил их готовить  :Wink:

----------

Вова Л. (10.09.2012), Эделизи (10.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Пять минут назад доел яйца пашот . Надо ж, какое совпадение!


В 4 часа утра???  :EEK!:  Хорошо живётся в Харькове!  :Wink:  :Kiss: 

А если серьёзно: поделитесь рецептом, было бы любопытно узнать что-то новенькое!

PS. Почему их называют "яйца пашот"? Есть ведь русское название.

----------


## Эделизи

> То, что эта турчанка вытаскивает из кастрюли -- уже диетический шок, однако то, что она делает с яйцами после -- вообще за гранью добра и зла. Разве это можно съесть? Я не знаю что именно она говорит, но, похоже, она даёт рецепт молодым хозяйкам как сделать так, чтобы муж больше никогда не просил их готовить


Яйца с йогуртом и вареньем )) Мы в детстве похожим образом снежки делали, только яйца взбивали.

----------


## Буль

Надеюсь, всё-таки, что это чёрное -- не варенье, а что-то кислое. Иначе я сойду с ума  :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## Эделизи

> Надеюсь, всё-таки, что это чёрное -- не варенье, а что-то кислое. Иначе я сойду с ума


Скажем так, кисло-сладкое )))

----------


## Anthony

Мммм... кисло-сладкое... Моя утка (курица) почти домариновалась.
Сейчас буду делать соус. Мед и соевый соус

----------


## Anthony

> Надеюсь, всё-таки, что это чёрное -- не варенье, а что-то кислое. Иначе я сойду с ума


Варенье, на самом деле, очень хорошо гармонирует с мясом (с яйцами - не знаю)
В прошлое мое приготовление утки, у меня не было меда, пришлось искать альтернативу.
Я смешал соевый соус со смородиновым вареньем. Это ваще что-то. Вы даже не представляете, на сколько это вкусно.

----------


## Эделизи

> Варенье, на самом деле, очень хорошо гармонирует с мясом (с яйцами - не знаю)
> В прошлое мое приготовление утки, у меня не было меда, пришлось искать альтернативу.
> Я смешал соевый соус со смородиновым вареньем. Это ваще что-то. Вы даже не представляете, на сколько это вкусно.


Представляем ). Соус чемберлен делается на основе красной смородины. Я часто глазирую темное мясо вареньем из красной смородины.

----------

Anthony (10.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Бао, вот -- реальная (кит., а не европ.) яичная круть! : )

Некоторые иностранцы брезгуют пробовать это замечательное, поистине китайское блюдо, т.к. сунхуадань также принято называть «столетними» или «тысячелетними» яйцами, что, конечно, является преувеличением.

Сам -- не едал, и даж не видал, как барин едал, ибо -- не крут... %)

----------

Топпер- (11.09.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

По-английски это называется eggs benedict  и  соус "голландез"
Я, лично, делаю выпускные яйца в пищевой пленке. Разбиваем яйцо в пленку, заворачиваем и кладем в слабо-кипящую воду на 4 минуты. С соусом, правда, возни больше, так что делаю такой только по праздникам  :Smilie: .

----------

Буль (10.09.2012), Вова Л. (10.09.2012), Эделизи (10.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я, лично, делаю выпускные яйца в пищевой пленке. Разбиваем яйцо в пленку, заворачиваем и кладем в слабо-кипящую воду на 4 минуты.


Интересный вариант, но чем, по сути, он отличается от обыкновенных яиц всмятку, с очищенной перед употреблением скорлупой? Посмотрите на последнюю фотографию -- белок там всё равно приготовился вкрутую, видно какой он упругий.

А как Вы узнаёте, когда "уже пора" вынимать?

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В 4 часа утра???  Хорошо живётся в Харькове! 
> 
> А если серьёзно: поделитесь рецептом, было бы любопытно узнать что-то новенькое!
> 
> PS. Почему их называют "яйца пашот"? Есть ведь русское название.


Все смешалось в Харькове  :Frown: . Я уж и сам не знаю, в каком времени суток живу. Постепенно прихожу на практике к мысли, что день и ночь - это всего лишь продукты ума  :Smilie: , в отличие от весьма реальных яиц пашот.

По поводу яиц, я воще не спец и кулинар никакой. Это жена у меня старается разнообразить мой рацион. Вот рецепт, который она вроде использует:

http://www.good-cook.ru/salat/salat_130.shtml

Poche (c aксаном на конце) - эт хранцузский вариант, типа "в мешочек, в кармашек, мягкий, нежный" (в меру моих скромных познаний во французском).

Poached - англицкий вариант.

А че родилось раньше, французское пашот или русское значение, кто его знает? Подозреваю, что все-таки хранцузское, будь оно неладно  :Frown: .

----------

Буль (10.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Яйца-выпускники.

----------

Буль (10.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.09.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Интересный вариант, но чем, по сути, он отличается от обыкновенных яиц всмятку, с очищенной перед употреблением скорлупой? Посмотрите на последнюю фотографию -- белок там всё равно приготовился вкрутую, видно какой он упругий.
> 
> А как Вы узнаёте, когда "уже пора" вынимать?


Нет, разница все-таки есть. Попробуйте сами. Белок гораздно мягче чем когда в скорлупе но немного не такой когда просто в воде. Время определяется в зависимости от размера яйца в среднем 3-4 мин. Можно в процесе готовки достать яйцо с пленкой и слегка надавить на него, чем больше готовить, тем плотнее. 
Когда готовишь в воде без пленки, то часть яйца растекается и когда достаешь яйцо из воды, то оно слегка водянистое. В этом случае я всегда использовал бумажное полотенце чтобы высушить его перед тем как класть на тарелку. Еще преимущество пленки - можно сразу варить несколько яиц. Когда делаешь без пленки, то нужно делать по одному.

----------

Буль (10.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> По поводу яиц, я воще не спец и кулинар никакой. Это жена у меня старается разнообразить мой рацион. Вот рецепт, который она вроде использует:
> 
> http://www.good-cook.ru/salat/salat_130.shtml


Спасибо, интересный вариант! Почти во всём я с ним согласен  :Wink: 




> Poche (c aксаном на конце) - эт хранцузский вариант, типа "в мешочек, в кармашек, мягкий, нежный" (в меру моих скромных познаний во французском).
> 
> Poached - англицкий вариант.
> 
> А че родилось раньше, французское пашот или русское значение, кто его знает? Подозреваю, что все-таки хранцузское, будь оно неладно .


Спасибо, буду знать. Что же касается "пальмы первенства" -- то тут мне кажется что лучше определять приоритет не по возрасту, а по наличию аналогичного понятия в родном языке. Вот, например, СССР ввел в языки мира термин "sputnik", и все им пользовались, даже в Великобритании и США, т.к. другого слова для обозначения таких аппаратов у них не имелось. Потом они нашли родной для них "satellite", и теперь пользуются им, а "спутник" остался в своём родном, русском языке  :Wink:

----------

Дмитрий С (10.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

Итак, мой вариант выпускных яиц. Критика, дополнения и советы категорически приветствуются  :Wink: 

Смысл выпускных яиц в том, чтобы оставить желток абсолютно жидким, а белок -- первой степени готовности, т.е. уже белый, но ещё совершенно мягкий, без упругости. Мне нравится оставлять желток открытым, но закрыть его -- дело не сложное, нужно просто добавить больше воды в кастрюлю  :Wink: 

Нам понадобятся: маленькая кастрюлька, блюдечко, которое помещается в кастрюльке, миска для сбора белка, обыкновенная крышка от банки, ситечко и столовая ложка.



Ставим кастрюльку на газ, кладём туда крышку



На крышку ставим блюдечко. Смысл этой конструкции в том, чтобы яйцо не касалось горячего дна кастрюли. 



Наливаем горячую воду. Нас самом деле я всё это кладу уже в горячую воду, здесь я просто сделал иначе для наглядности.

Разбиваем яйцо в ситечко. 



Этот пункт очень важен, т.к. позволяет нам избавиться от внешнего белка, из-за которого возникает почти весь сыр-бор. Дело в том, что именно этот белок и даёт эти гадкие хлопья в воде и портит весь вид. Именно для того, чтобы его зафиксировать, добавляют в воду уксус, соль, которые "дубят" белок, делая его "резиновым". Ещё эти хлопья на готовом яйце советуют обрезать ножницами. А его нужно просто слить. Можно даже аккуратно потрясти ситечко. Вот так это выглядит:



Не жалейте, его можно использовать в других кухонных целях. Оставьте его для кляра, или для осветления бульона. Можно меренги сделать, если в доме есть сладкоежки  :Smilie:  Вот столько его остаётся от двух яиц. 



Аккуратно выпускаем яйцо в воду. Вода должна быть 80 - 85 градусов, не больше. Тот белок, что сразу "выкатился" за желтком -- льём на желток, ситечко сразу убираем, не стряхиваем ничего в воду. 



Аккуратно добавляем горячую воду из чайника, до закрытия водой белка, но не желтка. Ну, или сразу можно больше воды налить, если хотите закрытый желток.



Когда белок немного окрепнет, аккуратно поддеваем яйцо ложкой со всех сторон и пускаем его в "свободное плавание", иначе желток может припечься ко дну, и мы его порвём, когда будем вынимать.



Готовое яйцо

----------

Aion (10.09.2012), SlavaR (10.09.2012), Вова Л. (10.09.2012), Джигме (20.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.09.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (10.09.2012), Сергей Ч (15.09.2012), Топпер- (11.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2012), Эделизи (10.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

Посыпаем молотым перцем и выкладываем на тост так:



Или так, с беконом:



Солим мелкой солью только белок! На желтке соль оставляет неприятные белёсые пятна.

Приятного аппетита!

----------

Aion (10.09.2012), AndyZ (10.09.2012), SlavaR (10.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (10.09.2012), Джигме (20.09.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (10.09.2012), Сергей Ч (15.09.2012), Топпер- (11.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2012), Эделизи (10.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

А в чем прикол? Это же обычная яичница

----------


## Фил

> А в чем прикол? Это же обычная яичница


 Нет, яичница жарится на сковородке, она - жареная. Вкус другой будет.

----------


## Буль

> А в чем прикол? Это же обычная яичница


Не говоря уже о масле, сковорода греет только низ яйца, если мы хотим получить готовый белок сверху яйца -- нам неизбежно придётся перегреть яйцо снизу. Вода же греет белок со всех сторон.

----------


## Фил

А как получить горячую воду 80 С?
Надо вскипятить кастрюльку, потом огонь уменьшить?

----------


## Буль

> А как получить горячую воду 80 С?
> Надо вскипятить кастрюльку, потом огонь уменьшить?


Да, в общем то, всё равно как, я думаю. Я просто не довожу до кипения. Главное -- сначала не подварить белок, а потом по скорости готовки видно. Кастрюлька маленькая, ручкой газа можно оперативно менять температуру. Главное -- не в кипяток, а не варить при кипении.

----------

Фил (10.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не говоря уже о масле, сковорода греет только низ яйца, если мы хотим получить готовый белок сверху яйца -- нам неизбежно придётся перегреть яйцо снизу. Вода же греет белок со всех сторон.


А если в микроволновке греть?

----------


## Кунсанг

Говорят микроволновка может до рака довести потому что тонкая структура еды становится ненормальной.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Говорят микроволновка может до рака довести потому что тонкая структура еды становится ненормальной.


 :EEK!:

----------

Фил (11.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Говорят микроволновка может до рака довести потому что тонкая структура еды становится ненормальной.


Хотите дам совет, как довести себя до рака, с помощью микроволновки?
Убираете предохранитель с дверей, открываете дверцу настежь и включаете печь.
Далее, можете заниматься своими обычными делами. Желательно, напротив печки.

----------

Джигме (20.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.09.2012), Фил (11.09.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Этот пункт очень важен, т.к. позволяет нам избавиться от внешнего белка, из-за которого возникает почти весь сыр-бор. Дело в том, что именно этот белок и даёт эти гадкие хлопья в воде и портит весь вид. Именно для того, чтобы его зафиксировать, добавляют в воду уксус, соль, которые "дубят" белок, делая его "резиновым". Ещё эти хлопья на готовом яйце советуют обрезать ножницами. А его нужно просто слить. Можно даже аккуратно потрясти ситечко. Вот так это выглядит:


Бао, в ситечке - это принципиально? Можно прямо из яйца белок слить? Делаем маленькую трещину в скорлупе, отколупываем немного, чтобы дырка получилась, аккуратно сливаем белок. Он практически сам вываливается. Внутри остается желток и немного белка вокруг него.  Это то что нужно?

----------

Фил (11.09.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> это принципиально?


можно попробовать, так, и эдак, и сравнить. кулинария - это ремесло, и искусство.... понимание через опыт рождается... говорят :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> Бао, в ситечке - это принципиально? Можно прямо из яйца белок слить? Делаем маленькую трещину в скорлупе, отколупываем немного, чтобы дырка получилась, аккуратно сливаем белок. Он практически сам вываливается. Внутри остается желток и немного белка вокруг него.  Это то что нужно?


Конечно, ситечко не принципиально. Можно вылить яйцо на ложку, например, или сделать так, как Вы предлагаете. Но в этом случае с внешним белком вытечет и внутренний, и покушать почти ничего не останется  :Wink:  Так делаются выпускные яйца на салат, где почти весь белок сливается, остаётся только желток с оболочкой из белка. Собственно, в этом случае оставшийся белок -- это просто контейнер для "желткового" соуса. В этом случае воду нужно делать погорячей, а время варки -- меньше, чтобы белок успел схватиться, а желток -- нет. Можно и уксус добавить, если это уместно для салата.

----------

Neroli (11.09.2012), Фил (11.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Их надо было вообще отпустить эти яйца на природу.

----------


## Буль

> А если в микроволновке греть?


Желток изнутри нагреется и "взорвётся", лопнет. Мне так кажется. Но я не пробовал  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (20.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Говорят микроволновка может до рака довести потому что тонкая структура еды становится ненормальной.


Здесь как нельзя кстати подходит поговорка "говорят, что кур доят". Верят в это только те, кто не понимает принципа работы микроволновки и механизма возникновения раковых клеток.

Что же такое "тонкая структура еды" и как на неё влияют микроволны -- много лет остаётся для меня загадкой. Ни один обличитель микроволновок не смог мне этого членораздельно объяснить.

----------

Топпер- (20.09.2012), Фил (20.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Хотите дам совет, как довести себя до рака, с помощью микроволновки?
> Убираете предохранитель с дверей, открываете дверцу настежь и включаете печь.
> Далее, можете заниматься своими обычными делами. Желательно, напротив печки.


При большом старании таким образом можно получить лишь незначительные термические ожоги тканей. Для достижения большего эффекта придётся засовывать голову внутрь микроволновки. Тогда мозг прожарится как нужно. Впрочем, если человек занимается такой ерундой -- то мозг ему и не нужен...

----------

Топпер- (20.09.2012), Фил (20.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Что же такое "тонкая структура еды" и как на неё влияют микроволны -- много лет остаётся для меня загадкой. Ни один обличитель микроволновок не смог мне этого членораздельно объяснить.


Здесь немного о молекулах еды то бишь тонкой структуре еды http://jankoy.org.ua/page.php?id=3835

----------


## Топпер

> Здесь немного о молекулах еды то бишь тонкой структуре еды http://jankoy.org.ua/page.php?id=3835


Цитата оттуда:



> Научные данные и факты
> 
> В сравнительном исследовании «Приготовление пищи в микроволновой печи», опубликованном в 1992 году в США, говорится:
> «С медицинской точки зрения, считается, что введение в человеческий организм молекул подвергшихся воздействию микроволн, имеет гораздо больше шансов причинить вред, чем пользу. Пища из микроволновой печи *содержит микроволновую энергию в молекулах*, которая не присутствует в пищевых продуктах приготовленных традиционным путём.»


Дальше можно не читать.

----------

Буль (03.04.2013), Фил (20.09.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

То что химические реакции в микроволновке проходят гораздо быстрее, чем при простом нагревании - факт. Скажем, реакция, что требует недели кипячения, в микроволновке может занять десять минут. Насколько это актуально для хим. реакций в прищевых продуктах и может ли это принести вред здоровью - вопрос другой, но потенциальная опасность есть, имхо. Конечно, структура воды тут нипричем, но если будет образовываться какая-то гадость, пусть даже в малых колличествах, то при ежедневном употреблении эффект можнт быть ощутимым. Сам мв пользуюсь крайне редко (просто не вижу в ней сымсла - обычная плита или духовка как-то привычнее).

----------


## Топпер

Это уже второй вопрос. И он, в принципе, может быть изучен. И даже вполне вероятно, что какой-то вред есть. Но он и при жарке, например, есть. Когда пищу термически обрабатывают в кипящем масле.

----------

Буль (20.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Это уже второй вопрос. И он, в принципе, может быть изучен. И даже вполне вероятно, что какой-то вред есть. Но он и при жарке, например, есть. Когда пищу термически обрабатывают в кипящем масле.


От жизни вообще вред есть. Иначе бы организм бы не умирал.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.09.2012), Топпер- (20.09.2012), Фил (20.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> То что химические реакции в микроволновке проходят гораздо быстрее, чем при простом нагревании - факт. Скажем, реакция, что требует недели кипячения, в микроволновке может занять десять минут.


Какую конкретно реакцию Вы имеете в виду?

----------

Фил (20.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Здесь немного о молекулах еды то бишь тонкой структуре еды http://jankoy.org.ua/page.php?id=3835


"Молекулы еды" -- это сильно. Но сама статья куда сильнее. Из моего любимого: 

"электромагнитные волны, которые перемещаются со скоростью света (299,79 км в секунду)"  :Confused: 

"В современной технике микроволны используются в микроволновой печи, для междугородной и международной телефонной связи, передачи телевизионных программ, работы Интернета на Земле и через спутники."  :Cry: 

"создавая молекулярное трение, которое и нагревает еду. Это трение наносит значительный ущерб молекулам пищи, разрывая или деформируя их" -- а на сковородке это как-то принципиально по-другому происходит?  :Big Grin: 

"микроволновая печь вызывает распад и изменения молекулярной структуры продуктов питания в процессе излучения" -- а горшки и сковородки распад и изменения молекулярной структуры продуктов питания не производят?  :Confused: 

"изомеры, которые, считаются нейротоксичными (деформируют нервную систему)" -- деформация нервной системы -- это сильно. Автор, похоже, познал её на практике  :Big Grin: 

"Пища из микроволновой печи содержит микроволновую энергию в молекулах" -- а это и вовсе беспощадно. Тушите свет, золяция идёт.  :Mad:

----------

Дмитрий С (20.09.2012), Михаил Угамов (22.09.2012), Топпер- (20.09.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> "Пища из микроволновой печи содержит микроволновую энергию в молекулах"





> "В современной технике микроволны используются в микроволновой печи, для междугородной и международной телефонной связи, передачи телевизионных программ, работы Интернета на Земле и через спутники."


Значит котлетка из микроволновки может выйти в интернет!

----------

Буль (20.09.2012), Джигме (20.09.2012), Кунсанг (20.09.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (20.09.2012), Топпер- (20.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Здесь как нельзя кстати подходит поговорка "говорят, что кур доят".


Хы хы  :Big Grin: 
А мне бабушка в детстве с продолжением рассказывала: "Говорят- в Москве кур доят, а наши пошли, даже титек не нашли..."

----------

Алекс Вайсман (27.02.2013), Кунсанг (20.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> При большом старании таким образом можно получить лишь незначительные термические ожоги тканей. Для достижения большего эффекта придётся засовывать голову внутрь микроволновки. Тогда мозг прожарится как нужно. Впрочем, если человек занимается такой ерундой -- то мозг ему и не нужен...


Тут не о прожарке речь, а об излучении  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Смешно может быть, но поскольку польза или вред не явны очень сильно согревания или приготовления еды в мв, то пока непонятно. Хотя в статье вроде приводятся проведенные опыты на людях. И они отрицательные.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Значит котлетка из микроволновки может выйти в интернет!


И в космос.

----------

Топпер- (20.09.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Смешно может быть, но поскольку польза или вред не явны очень сильно согревания или приготовления еды в мв, то пока непонятно.


Смысл фразы оказался мне недоступен  :Frown: 




> Хотя в статье вроде приводятся проведенные опыты на людях. И они отрицательные.


Очевидно что это фальсифицированная информация

----------


## Кунсанг

> Смысл фразы оказался мне недоступен 
> 
> Очевидно что это фальсифицированная информация


Я лишь хотел сказать что для меня не совсем понятно есть вред или нет от мв поскольку вред неочевиден так явно. А как это очевидно что инфа лажа?

----------


## Буль

> А как это очевидно?


Из общей бессмысленности текста.

----------

Топпер- (20.09.2012), Фил (20.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мой муж категорически отказался от микроволновки. А я нахожу ее очень удобной, - разморозить что-то, подогреть, но мне не дают ее купить. Хотя по моему глубокому мнению часто еда сама по себе бывает такая модифицированная еще с магазина, что микроволновка никакого ужасного вреда не причинит. И теперь мне приходится тратить лишнее время на готовку :Frown: Яйца часть ем вообще неприготовленными в том же салате или супе - просто перемешиваю. У нас сальмонеллы бывают только летом на море, и то редко, и угороза  идет от вкуснейшего мороженного, приготовленного вручную из свежих продуктов.

Готова придти на завтрак к тому, кто побалует меня выпускными яйцами. Принесу прошютто :Smilie:  До сих пор яйцо в любом виде для меня всегда имело обыкновенный вкус яйца....И вообще, я и так слишком привязана к пище, чтобы мне делать ее еще привлекательнее :Frown: 

Единственное, различаю еще качество яиц. Тут у нас есть яйца от кур, которые живут на свободе и природе. так они точно вкуснее, как-то "объемнее", - ешь, и понимаешь, что это здоровая пища. :Smilie: 

Бао, спасибо за экскурсию. Только я так и не поняла, что значит внешний белок и что считать внутренним. Внешний, судя по всему, более водообразный?

----------

Топпер- (20.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> А я нахожу ее очень удобной, - разморозить что-то


А вот разморозить что-то, намного проще в теплой воде  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Какую конкретно реакцию Вы имеете в виду?


Примеров, когда микроволновое облучение значительно ускоряет реакции или делает возможным реакции обычно невозможные, очень много. Например, тут много примеров, а также ссылок на обзоры, монографии и посвященные этому сайты.

----------

Игорь Ю (23.09.2012), Топпер- (20.09.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Бао! А я еще и фуагра не умею делать...


Фуагра та еще гадость

----------


## Джигме

> А я вот утку пекинскую готовлю, с утра пораньше. Только за неимением утки - в расход пошла курица 
> Это божественно.
> Жаль фотоаппарата нету - научил бы.


А вы так поделитесь рецептом, мы и на слух воспринимаем нормально))

----------


## Джигме

> Ну Вы чооо. Вот моя мама такие супы раньше варила. Просто яйцо разбивала и оно в вольном порядке расплывалось по супу.


Мне тоже нравится в овощные супы белок сливать и сразу быстро перемешивать. Получается такая тонкая белковая пленка.

----------

Anthony (21.09.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Желток изнутри нагреется и "взорвётся", лопнет. Мне так кажется. Но я не пробовал


Все верно взорвется и запачкает микроволновку.

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Фуагра та еще гадость


А Вы пробовали настоящий французский фуагра из высокоразрядных? :Smilie:  С хрустящими гренками, которые тают во рту одновременно с ним? :Smilie:  на ложе из нежнейшего салата? :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony

Хороший рецепт фуагры был показан в одной из "хэлоуинских" серий Симпсонов.
Гомер просто взял живого гуся и засунул его под пресс. В итоге вышла фуагра.
Попробуйте.

----------

Алекс Вайсман (27.02.2013)

----------


## Anthony

> А вы так поделитесь рецептом, мы и на слух воспринимаем нормально))


1. Утиную тушу натираете солью и вином, внутри и снаружи. Убираете на сутки в холодильник. (Я ее засовываю в герметичный пакет с вином, чтобы промариновалась лучше).  

2. Через сутки достаете. Обмазываете медом. (если на мед аллергия, то можете любым похожим сиропом..... я брал смородиновое варенье). Оставляете на час-два, чтобы кожа подсохла (от этого зависит хрустящесть будущей корочки). Лучше это делать возле потока воздуха.

3. Далее, наша барышня приобретает красивый и сексуальный вид. Затем, одеваем ей "рукавицы" из фольги на последние фаланги крыльев и на концы ног. Это для того, чтобы не обгорели крылья с ногами. А пригорят они обязательно! Не пренебрегайте этим пунктом.

3. Затем, ставите решетку в духовке на самый низ. Под решетку ставите поддон с водой. И греете до максимума. Когда печь прогрелась, кладем птицу на решетку, грудями вверх. В таком положении печем ее минут 20-30. Чтобы была сочнее - подливайте оставшееся вино внутрь птицы. (температуру печи регулируйте сами. У меня вообще градусы в печке не прописаны)

4. Через 20-30 минут вытаскиваем птицу и натираем ее следующей смесью: соевый соус, растительное масло, специи, имбирь.

5. Птицу обратно в топку. 

6. Печем до готовности (тычем в ногу или в грудь зубочисткой. Когда там мягко и вытекает сок -готово)

7. Достаем. Разделываем острым! ножом на равные "кубики", "брусочки". Приблизительно 5х3 см. Самое главное, чтобы на каждом куске была корочка.

8. Далее нам нужны тонкие блины. Можете их печь, но можно поступить проще - купить лаваш или готовые блины.

9. Делаем соус. Мед (или любой сироп, на Ваше усмотрение. В моем случае - это был сироп от черно-смородинового варенья). Дак вот... мед смешиваем с соевым соусом. Пропорции выберите по вкусу.

10. Режем огурцы соломкой. Самое главное!!!!! - делать это непосредственно перед употреблением. Это главное! Потому, что даже через час-два, огурцы теряют все свои вкусовые прелести.

10. Самый вкусный пункт. 
Берем кусочек сочного мяса с хрустящей корочкой, кладем его на блин, рядом кладем пару соломок огурца. Заворачиваем, макаем в наш соус и ... отправляем в рот.

----------

Джигме (21.09.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> А Вы пробовали настоящий французский фуагра из высокоразрядных? С хрустящими гренками, которые тают во рту одновременно с ним? на ложе из нежнейшего салата?


Пробовал, все равно фигня полная. Как его не ешь  отвратительный вкус.
Это как французский сыр с плесенью с запахом не мытых ног. Кому-то нравится (ценителям, или извращенцам), а кому то просто противен (большинство).

----------


## Anthony

> Это как французский сыр с плесенью с запахом не мытых ног. Кому-то нравится (ценителям, или извращенцам), а кому то просто противен (большинство).


Значит я извращенное меньшинство  :Big Grin:

----------

Джигме (23.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 3. Далее, наша барышня приобретает красивый и сексуальный вид. Затем, одеваем ей "рукавицы" из фольги на последние фаланги крыльев и на концы ног. Это для того, чтобы не обгорели крылья с ногами. А пригорят они обязательно! Не пренебрегайте этим пунктом.


Что вы там про фольгу говорили?

----------

Anthony (22.09.2012), Фил (24.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Ржачный кот  :Big Grin: 
Мой тоже возле духовки трется все время)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> 1. Утиную тушу натираете солью и вином, внутри и снаружи. Убираете на сутки в холодильник. (Я ее засовываю в герметичный пакет с вином, чтобы промариновалась лучше).


Мда. Офигенный рецепт для буддистского форума. Самое то, чо уж. "смайлик, изображающий фейспалм".

----------


## Anthony

> Мда. Офигенный рецепт для буддистского форума. Самое то, чо уж. "смайлик, изображающий фейспалм".





На самом деле - офигенный рецепт!  :Smilie: 
Попробуйте.

----------

Джигме (23.09.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> На самом деле - офигенный рецепт! 
> Попробуйте.


У нас в доме не водится алкоголь, буддисты мы.

----------

Топпер- (24.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2012), Читтадхаммо (22.09.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

Дык испаряется ж все!

----------


## Anthony

> Дык испаряется ж все!


А запивать?!  :Big Grin:

----------

Wyrd (24.09.2012), Алекс Вайсман (27.02.2013), Кузьмич (23.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пробовал, все равно фигня полная. Как его не ешь  отвратительный вкус.
> Это как французский сыр с плесенью с запахом не мытых ног. Кому-то нравится (ценителям, или извращенцам), а кому то просто противен (большинство).


Во-во. Французы то же самое утверждают про наши солянки-борщи и прочую русскую кухню. Уж было у меня время, когда приходилось ингруппы водить по питерским ресторанам. Знаю твердо одно - блины с икрой едят практически все! :Smilie:  А так пищевые стереотипы во всех странах крепки.

А что касается сыров, вся Россия привыкла к пресным сырам. Вы еще не пробовали сыр с ЖИВЫМИ цервяками? :Smilie:  А, между прочим - дорогостоящий продукт :Smilie:  Куда уж оценить россиянину аромат сырного магазина в Ницце, например, когда запах сыра раздается на несколько кварталов, да и адрес его не нужен - нос приведет :Smilie: 

Что-то я не видела в Париже, и по Франции, что большинству сыры и фуа гра противны :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Готова придти на завтрак к тому, кто побалует меня выпускными яйцами. Принесу прошютто


Кто ходит в гости по утрам, тот поступает мудро  :Wink: 




> До сих пор яйцо в любом виде для меня всегда имело обыкновенный вкус яйца....И вообще, я и так слишком привязана к пище, чтобы мне делать ее еще привлекательнее


Я думаю иначе: если я всё равно на завтрак съем пару яиц, то почему я должен их съесть менее вкусными? Лучше уж я их приготовлю правильно.




> Единственное, различаю еще качество яиц. Тут у нас есть яйца от кур, которые живут на свободе и природе. так они точно вкуснее, как-то "объемнее", - ешь, и понимаешь, что это здоровая пища.


Объёмные яйца несут старые, "опытные" куры. Только и всего  :Wink: 




> Бао, спасибо за экскурсию. Только я так и не поняла, что значит внешний белок и что считать внутренним. Внешний, судя по всему, более водообразный?


Да, так и есть. Разбейте яйцо на сковороду и Вы всё это прекрасно увидите.

----------

Пема Дролкар (24.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Объемные яйца, - не в смысле размера, а в смысле вкуса :Smilie:  У экологически чистых продуктов обычно вкус отличается.

Я вообще люблю перепелиные яйца. Но, наверно, чтобы делать из них выпускные, - надо пользоваться кукольным набором посуды :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Объемные яйца, - не в смысле размера, а в смысле вкуса У экологически чистых продуктов обычно вкус отличается.
> 
> Я вообще люблю перепелиные яйца. Но, наверно, чтобы делать из них выпускные, - надо пользоваться кукольным набором посуды


Кстати, да.

У кого-нибудь есть инструкции, как приготовить выпускные перепелиные яйца?

----------


## Буль

Я думаю что, кроме скорости приготовления, этот процесс ничем не отличается от описанного.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Объем яиц не всегда зависит от возраста курицы.
Есть яйца с двумя желтками. Они объемнее обычных, но снести их может даже курица-новичок  :Smilie: 
В детстве ел такие яйца от сельских кур. В сознательном возрасте вообще не помню, чтобы где-то такие попадались ((

----------


## Sadhak

http://inosmi.ru/world/20120930/200099445.html



> Яйца-пашот, яичница-болтунья, яйца вареные или жареные. Как их готовить – у каждого из нас свой вкус и свои предпочтения. Но способ приготовления яиц говорит не только о наших кулинарных вкусах – он указывает на черты нашего характера, а еще раскрывает секреты о социальной принадлежности и даже половой возбудимости.
> Ученые опросили 1010 человек и обнаружили, что любители яиц-пашот общительные и дружелюбные, любители вареных яиц – несобранные, те, кто предпочитает яичницу-глазунью, обладают высокой половой возбудимостью, поклонники яичницы-болтуньи осмотрительны и осторожны, а любители омлетов – ответственны. 
> Как показал опрос, читатели Daily Mail предпочитают яичницу-болтунью. 
> Исследование был проведено по заказу Британского совета по промышленному производству яиц лабораторией Mindlab International, которая занимается исследованиями психологических аспектов потребительского вкусов.  
> Согласно полученным результатам, есть основания полагать, что среднестатистический любитель яиц-пашот чувствует себя счастливее остальных. Любители вареных яиц больше других подвержены риску разводов. Поклонники яичницы-глазуньи, как правило, принадлежат к числу квалифицированных рабочих, а яичницу-болтунью любят люди, не имеющие детей.   
> Эндрю Джорет (Andrew Joret) из Британского совета по промышленному производству яиц говорит: «Удивляет даже сама мысль о том, что, когда знаешь любимый способ приготовления яиц, можно много узнать о человеке – кто он такой и что из себя представляет. Но не так уж важно, в каком виде человек ест яйца – ведь они все равно являются питательным, универсальным и очень ценным продуктом».

----------

Буль (30.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Яйца-пашот, яичница-болтунья, яйца вареные или жареные. Как их готовить – у каждого из нас свой вкус и свои предпочтения. Но способ приготовления яиц говорит не только о наших кулинарных вкусах – он указывает на черты нашего характера, а еще раскрывает секреты о социальной принадлежности и даже половой возбудимости.
> Ученые опросили 1010 человек и обнаружили, что любители яиц-пашот общительные и дружелюбные, любители вареных яиц – несобранные, те, кто предпочитает яичницу-глазунью, обладают высокой половой возбудимостью, поклонники яичницы-болтуньи осмотрительны и осторожны, а любители омлетов – ответственны. 
> Как показал опрос, читатели Daily Mail предпочитают яичницу-болтунью.


Четкий тест, что сказать.

Не надо останавливаться на достигнутом, надо замутить следующий тест, примерно с таким вступлением:

Булки всухую, булки на пару, и булки разогретые, спросите вы?! Как их готовить – у каждого из нас свой вкус и свои предпочтения!

----------


## Нико

Кстати, сегодня попробовала кинуть два яйца в быстрорастворимую кипящую лапшу. И не мешать. Без всяких заморочек выпускные яйца получились, Бао!

----------


## Буль

> Кстати, сегодня попробовала кинуть два яйца в быстрорастворимую кипящую лапшу. И не мешать. Без всяких заморочек выпускные яйца получились, Бао!


Получится не совсем то, однако, во многом и будет похоже любителям простой кухни. Но попробуйте мой способ, и Вы почувствуете разницу.

1. В кипящей воде (100 градусов) внешний белок сразу подварится, и, в результате, станет "резиновым". Конечно, для неискушённого едока эту упругость белка замаскирует консистенция лапши. Кстати, какая использовалась лапша?

2. В результате п. 1 Вы никогда не получите настоящий "полужидкий" белок, который так востребован во французской кухне, в её неповторимых завтраках, особенно в этих выпускных яйцах и омлетах. Кстати, Вы любите утренние омлеты?

3. Жидкий желток, Вы, может быть, и сохраните при готовке, но в этом состоянии он никогда не попадёт едоку в рот, т.к. обязательно загустеет при попадании в горячий бульон во время употребления, при котором пектин, который содержится в желтке, тут же потеряет свой неповторимый вкус "желтка". Либо Вам придётся охладить бульон до 50-55-ти градусов, что почти всегда сказывается на вкусе основного блюда -- самого бульона лапши. Он потеряет свою "яркость". Возможно, он даже начнёт мутнеть, если применяется лапша муки мелкого помола, особенно пшеничная.

Для подобного применения яиц (в лапше) я рекомендовал бы немного другой вариант приготовления:

1. Готовьте лапшу обычным для Вас способом. 

2. Попутно варите яйцо "мягким" манером, т.е.: опустите яйцо в холодную воду, ставьте на огонь, ждите закипания, снимите, и держите в этой воде ровно 3 минуты, после чего вынимайте.

3. Как только лапша будет готова (хорошо, если в ней будет не особенно много бульона), снимите её с огня, подождите, пока она перестанет кипеть, аккуратно на верх разбейте яйцо, не повредив желток. Белок будет полупрозрачным.

4. Моментально подавайте. Не забывайте, что подсаливать нужно только белок! Степень готовности яйца едок сможет выбрать сам, раньше или позже размешав яйцо в лапше. Кто-то любит размешивать сразу (получатся яичные "хлопья"), кто-то любит оставлять "на потом", в этом разе желток всё равно останется жидким почти полностью.

Яйцо таким же манером так же хорошо подавать к отварным блюдам, например, к говядине, тушёной в соевом соусе с луком.

Приятного аппетита!  :Wink:

----------

Sadhak (10.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (10.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> 1. В кипящей воде (100 градусов) внешний белок сразу подварится, и, в результате, станет "резиновым". Конечно, для неискушённого едока эту упругость белка замаскирует консистенция лапши. Кстати, какая использовалась лапша?


Лапша типа "мэгги", но тут продаётся, "вай-вай" называется. 10 рупий стоит. ))))



> 2. В результате п. 1 Вы никогда не получите настоящий "полужидкий" белок, который так востребован во французской кухне, в её неповторимых завтраках, особенно в этих выпускных яйцах и омлетах. Кстати, Вы любите утренние омлеты?


Я получила этот настоящий полужидкий белок в результате. Я омлеты не люблю, люблю scrambled eggs и непрожаренную глазунью. 





> 3. Жидкий желток, Вы, может быть, и сохраните при готовке, но в этом состоянии он никогда не попадёт едоку в рот, т.к. обязательно загустеет при попадании в горячий бульон во время употребления, при котором пектин, который содержится в желтке, тут же потеряет свой неповторимый вкус "желтка". Либо Вам придётся охладить бульон до 50-55-ти градусов, что почти всегда сказывается на вкусе основного блюда -- самого бульона лапши. Он потеряет свою "яркость". Возможно, он даже начнёт мутнеть, если применяется лапша муки мелкого помола, особенно пшеничная.


Вот я и говорю, что желток должен быть полужидким.

----------


## Буль

> Лапша типа "мэгги", но тут продаётся, "вай-вай" называется. 10 рупий стоит. ))))


Честно говоря, я не понимаю о чём Вы пишете. Она из какой муки? 10 рупий -- это сколько в мировых валютах?




> Я омлеты не люблю, люблю scrambled eggs и непрожаренную глазунью.


Признаться, я не знаю чем отличается омлет от scrambled eggs?




> Вот я и говорю, что желток должен быть полужидким.


И, вместе с тем, бульон должен быть горячим  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Честно говоря, я не понимаю о чём Вы пишете. Она из какой муки? 10 рупий -- это сколько в мировых валютах?


Это рублей 6.



> Признаться, я не знаю чем отличается омлет от scrambled eggs?


Ну, омлет, это когда взбиваются яйца и получается потом жареная яичная лепешка. А scrambled eggs -- это когда яйца на сковородке сразу перемешиваются. 






> И, вместе с тем, бульон должен быть горячим


Это обязательно!

----------

Буль (10.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Это рублей 6.


Хм... за какой вес?





> Ну, омлет, это когда взбиваются яйца и получается потом жареная яичная лепешка. А scrambled eggs -- это когда яйца на сковородке сразу перемешиваются.


В омлете яйца тоже не взбиваются. Взбитые яйца невозможно прожарить, там слишком много воздуха.

----------


## Нико

> Хм... за какой вес?
> 
> За очень маленький вес, ну примерно в тарелке чтобы поместилось.
> 
> 
> В омлете яйца тоже не взбиваются. Взбитые яйца невозможно прожарить, там слишком много воздуха.


Не знаю, тут их взбивают.

----------


## Буль

> Не знаю, тут их взбивают.


Пригласите обслуживающего повара, и объясните, что Вы не хотите взбитых яиц. Чего проще-то?

----------


## Нико

> Пригласите обслуживающего повара, и объясните, что Вы не хотите взбитых яиц. Чего проще-то?


Ага. В одном ресторане индус - тире - повар, даже не понял, что такое scrambled eggs. И притащил жёсткий омлет. ((((

----------


## Буль

> Ага. В одном ресторане индус - тире - повар, даже не понял, что такое scrambled eggs. И притащил жёсткий омлет. ((((


А почему он не вышел, не спросил???  :Frown:  Я бы отказался от заказа.

----------


## Нико

> А почему он не вышел, не спросил???  Я бы отказался от заказа.


Тут трудно отказаться. Потому как в некоторых ресторанах люди элементарные вещи не понимают. Спорить с ними ещё.... Просишь одно -- приносят совершенно другое. Incredible India!

----------


## Акулина

Как приготовить яйцо пашот.
Яйца пашот

Есть несколько приемов, которые позволят приготовить яйцо пашот без особого труда. Все, что нужно - это пищевая пленка.
Продукты 
Яйцо - 1 шт.
Оливковое масло - 1 ст. ложка

Как варить яйцо пашот:

Пищевую пленку (квадратный кусок) смазываем оливковым маслом.
Разбиваем яйцо на пленку.
Собираем в мешочек.
Перевязываем (можно закрепить прищепкой).
Опускаем яйцо в пленке в кипящую воду (закрепляем прищепкой на стенке кастрюли). Варим яйцо пашот при небольшом кипении 4 минуты.
Срезаем верхушку мешочка и освобождаем яйцо от пленки.
Яйцо пашот готово.
Подаем яйцо пашот на стол. Приятного аппетита!

----------

Цэрин (15.06.2021)

----------

